# [PCGH-Ratgeber] RAM-Test: Der beste Arbeitsspeicher für Ihren PC



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] RAM-Test: Der beste Arbeitsspeicher für Ihren PC*

					In unserem RAM-Test stellen wir Ihnen nun auch DDR5-RAM-Module in unserer neuen Testtabelle vor. Mit dabei sind unter anderem unser Testsieger Trident Z5 RGB von G.Skill, Corsairs Dominator Platinum RGB und das Lancer RGB von Adata XPG und überzeugen mit starker Leistung und hoher Geschwindigkeit.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] RAM-Test: Der beste Arbeitsspeicher für Ihren PC*


----------



## RX480 (23. März 2022)

Ich würde mir mal nen Test mit ner relativ unbekannten Marke wünschen, die noch *Dualrank* unterstützt.








						goodram IRDM RGB DIMM Kit 16GB ab € 74,80 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für goodram IRDM RGB DIMM Kit 16GB ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 8GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						goodram IRDM PRO DEEP BLACK DIMM Kit 32GB ab € 136,78 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für goodram IRDM PRO DEEP BLACK DIMM Kit 32GB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. März 2022)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir mal nen Test mit ner relativ unbekannten Marke wünschen, die noch *Dualrank* unterstützt.


Gibt es, schon seit mehr als einem Jahr  








						[PLUS] Vergleichstest von zwölf DDR4-RAM-Kits
					

PCGH Plus: Zeit für eine Erweiterung der Speicherkapazität: Wir stellen Ihnen in diesem Vergleichstest dafür zwölf neue DDR4-Kits mit Größen zwischen 16 und 64 GiByte vor.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## RX480 (24. März 2022)

Hab ich doch glatt als nonPlus-er net lesen können.(daher übersehen)

Danke für die Info!

btw.
DDR4 könnte ja jetzt nochmal ne 2.Lifetime bekommen, wenn Zen4 auch noch damit kann.
ADL dito


----------

